# PROMO Code Bass Equipment



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Anyone aware of a promo code for extra saving on bassequipment.com website? I wasn't able to find any so far I could really use one Thanks.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

The half level pans are almost as expensive than the full level ones Two second floor large pans and 4 half level pans in stainless steel + shipping is about $320!


----------



## Sal (Mar 21, 2016)

Older sites like that usually suggest the business isn't doing a lot of promo codes and so on in my experience


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks Sal. It is what it is. I was hoping I could find shallow plastic bins for the half level...might try Walmart, didn't find any online but tough since you got to enter some specific dimensions...I bet if there were fitting containers out there, soneone would have posted about them already


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

There is a 5% discount if your order is over $300. Enter 5OVER300. I ended up buying 2 full large pans and two pans with the ramp opening. I took the 3" deep and stainless steel- so far I love them as there is no lingering smells like it happens sometimes with plastic pans like the cement mixing tubs from Home Depot. My girls figured how to chew the mixing tubs so that is why I got them a Bass pan instead, to be fair I did cut a little bit too much out of the Home Depot mixing tub so that might be why they started chewing it. For the half levels I use 5 inches high storage bins I found at Walmart that fit really well maybe I will go all Bass pans in the future but right now it is working well for us.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

A seriously cheap alternative is using plexiglass or coroplast. I guess I wouldn't do coroplast if you had chewers, I'm not sure how plexiglass would stand up.

I am blessed with no chewers & am using coroplast. I cut strips and zip ties them to the bars inside. It is working beautifully so far. 

I totally stole the idea from a site selling some that just come in pieces in screw onto the bars. But I can't find the link again.

But here is a tutorial for plexiglass ones, same basic idea except she just sets them in and I ziptied them to the bars. Or you could use nuts and bolts too. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orRToaqWyYQ

For one cage I used leftover plastic pieces that I had from cutting windows out of bins for bin cages lol I can imagine you can use anything and they set right in nicely between the pan and the bars and make a perfect bedding holding box.



> For the half levels I use 5 inches high storage bins I found at Walmart that fit really well


I need that! Do you know exactly which kind? Like what they look like or the quart size?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

The plexiglass could work with my rats, the coroplast might get chewed, lol. My main concern though is the bedding falling from the cage, I have epoxy floors and anything falling on the floor get kicked and could be found anywhere in my condo afterwards, lol. But would work for someone with carpet and a vacuum. I wish the Bass Pans would be 4-5 inches high as some litter still get kicked out, not too bad though but I could add those plexiglass guards in the back and sides. I love the Home Depot cement mixing tubs as nothing get kicked out of the cage but my girls know how to chew them now Nothing get out of the storage bins I got from Walmart which I love. I still have a sticker on one of them and will take a pic when I get home later


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

That is one good thing about using the plexiglass or coroplast, you can make it as tall as you want!

It works just as well as the other stuff for keeping bedding in. It is tight all the way around. No way bedding could come out. 
Except it depends on how you do the front. If you attach them to the doors, when you open the doors there is nothing there lol But you can just make a long piece and set it up in the front without attaching it to the doors. I plan on doing that in the future. But right now it really is not making any mess. 

I kindof hated the mixing tubs. The wasted space of the rounded corners, that you had to trim it just perfectly. and I thought it was ugly lol but it is an easy solution too.


Ignore the set up lol


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Sorry for the late answer Moonkissed, it skipped my mind. Here are the storage box I use for the half-shelves. I got them at a Walmart store. I tried Lowes, Home Depot, and Target too but none had anything better. As you can see there is a 1.5" gap between the critter nation pan and the storage bin ON ONE SIDE ONLY. I wanted to mention that in case it was a problem for you I have no issues with that myself and it works wonderfully. It was $3-$4/box.


----------

